# Pinto Beans My Way



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2009)

*PINTO BEANS MY WAY*​

*2 Cups Dry Pinto Beans*
*2-3 strips of Salt Pork.... (May Substitute Bacon)*
*1/2 Large or 1 Medium Onion diced*
* 1/2 Large or 1 Medium Bell Pepper diced*
*1/2  Rib of Celery diced*
*1/2 / 3/4 Lb Ground Chuck....*
*1/4 Lb. Tasso diced (Optional)*
*4-6 Cloves of Garlic...*
*Salt, Black Pepper, Chili Powder, Cumin to taste*
*Water*

*Soak beans over night, or par boil for 30 to 45 minutes. Pour off the water.*
*Gently fry the Salt pork to start rendering the fat...When it starts to brown, add the beans, 2 Cloves of diced garlic and 4 to 5 Cups of fresh water. Bring to a boil, cover and reduce to a simmer until the beans are done. Water may be added if needed. When the beans are done brown the ground chuck in a cast iron skillet....drain and add to the beans....In the same skillet sauté the onion, pepper, celery and 2 to 4 cloves of garlic for about 10 minutes....add the sautéed vegetables,  1 T Chili Powder plus 1 T. Cumin, the diced Tasso, Salt and Pepper. Continue to gently simmer for 20 to 30 minutes. Adjust seasonings and serve. I like to serve in small bowls to enjoy the juices, meats and vegetables.


Enjoy!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2009)

Whats tasso UB?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 25, 2009)

Alix said:


> Whats tasso UB?




Highly seasoned (salt, black pepper, cayenne, garlic etc.) pork s-l-o-w-l-y smoked for many hours until it is dense, firm, very smokey and very flavorful. Mostly used as a seasoning meat for beans, gumbos, sauces, and gravy. Often times called "Tasso Ham" the spicy hot tasso is most definitely not ham...It is made from small pieces of pork shoulder. Outside of South Louisiana your best bet is mail order or maybe a specialty shop. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Chef Munky (May 25, 2009)

That's sounds yummy   Did you save some for me?

Munky.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff (May 26, 2009)

You know I have some pinto beans and my hubby will.not.touch.them. Perhaps if I try this recipe....since he just HAS to have his meat. (I was thinking rice and beans but....I guess not) Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing

I'm guessing tasso is a key ingredient?


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> Thanks for sharing
> 
> I'm guessing tasso is a key ingredient?



Not really Miss Beth...As a rule I don't use Tasso in this recipe....I just happened to have some left over from making Shrimp & Grits on Sunday...So I diced it up and tossed it in...It did add a flavor that I enjoy, but again it is not a key ingredient here..... I do include Tasso in other bean dishes...Red Beans & Rice etc. for example....


----------



## Loprraine (May 26, 2009)

I've got everything but the Tasso. Could I sub chorizo?  Great recipe, UB.


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2009)

look what I found

Tasso - Pork


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> I've got everything but the Tasso. Could I sub chorizo?  Great recipe, UB.



I think it would be perfect with the Chili powder, and Cumin!!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Andy M. (May 26, 2009)

I guess you could toss in a ham hock in place of the tasso for flavor.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2009)

bethzaring said:


> look what I found
> 
> Tasso - Pork




And HERE !!!!!!


----------

